# Computer is in a repair/restart loop and can't install new OS



## MrAdelaideRS (May 22, 2015)

I not sure if this is a correct title or category but here is my story.

I will start off with my specs.

_____

Windows 8.1

ASUS z87c 

i5 4670k

GTX 780

16gb 1600mhz Ram

650 watt corsair psu

250gb samsung SSD and about 6.5tbs of different HDD & Externals.

I built the system a year ago and haven't had any issues until now.

_____

Last night my computer just restarted itself, It wasn't actually looking at the screen when it happened, I was putting the side panel back on.

I thought I maybe just accidentally hit the restart button (I have done this a few times) I thought w/e no worries but then it just when into a restart loop, It tries to automatically repair, fails & restarts, it just does that in a never ending loop. 

I did some research and this is actually pretty common, the fix seems to be reinstalling the OS or restoring to a previous backup. Sure no biggie but this is where the real problem starts.

I first tried to do a fresh install via my windows 8.1 disks, It boots to dvd/cd tray and it's working fine but then it gets stuck on a windows 8 logo with a black background for around 30 seconds, then it just starts restarting again.

I thought that was very strange but maybe just maybe there is a small chance my optical drive is broken as well, so I installed windows on a flash drive and tried that, same thing happens it boots to the correct drive and then just freezes on a windows logo and starts restarting over and over. I have tried to many different things and configurations (taking out HDDs & putting new ones it, checking and changing the ram, taking out the GPU, I even changed the cpu cooler just out of sheer wishful thinking) I have pretty much tried with and without every part and it still gives the same result, if I try to install a OS it goes into a restart loop and if I try and let it boot it goes into a repair and restart loop.

One thing I have tried but haven't been successful at is trying to boot into safemode, I spam F8 when the PC is booting and it only comes up with a boot menu that just shows my drives and no option for safemode, I have tried all different F keys and combinations to try and bring up other menus and nothing works. 

So I'm guessing something like my mobo is broken somehow? If the cpu burnt out or something crazy the pc wouldn't boot at all right? and it can't be the drives because I have tried with about 4 different ones. My OS is installed on a SSD if that helps.

I also like to think this is not related to and is just a coincidence it happened when putting the side panel back on, I don't think there is anyway I could have damaged something putting it back on. 

Is this just a random hardware failure?


Any advice would be amazing. I am willing to try almost anything.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

One of 2 things to try....first pull the cmos battery out for 5 minutes the then reinsert a see if it will boot up. 2nd thing is, try a known good working PSU and switch out with yours.


----------



## MrAdelaideRS (May 22, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> One of 2 things to try....first pull the cmos battery out for 5 minutes the then reinsert a see if it will boot up. 2nd thing is, try a known good working PSU and switch out with yours.


I will give the CMOS battery a try, I did take it out before but only for like 10 seconds. I don't have access to any other PSU's.

---

Yeah no luck :sad:


----------



## MrAdelaideRS (May 22, 2015)

Another thing I noticed is that the BOOT DEVICE: LED is lit up red.


----------



## MrAdelaideRS (May 22, 2015)

Update: I've narrowed it down to the MOBO or CPU (I personally think it's the mobo) I have tried every other part, 4 different ram sticks in 4 different slots, 2 Power supplies, 3 HDD/SSD, 2 Windows disks & 1 USB, Taken apart the whole computer cable by cable multiple times, quadruple checked everything. They all have the same result, the only thing I haven't changed is the mobo/cpu so I'm going to return/buy a new mobo and see how that goes. I've been trying all different configs for almost 20 hours, just going to stop stressing myself out and just get a new mobo.

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the computer was powered up and running when you were replacing the side panel, you could have accidentally touched something on the MOBO which created a electric charge frying something on your motherboard. Of friend of mine did this and he had to replace his whole MOBO. 
Can you boot into Setup (Bios) and go to *PC Health*, check voltages and temperatures?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What about trying to boot something other than Windows just to see if it will boot?

Create a KillDisk CD & see if you can boot from it. It should take 5-10 minutes to download the ISO and burn it to a CD-R.

Hard Drive (HDD) Diagnostics - Sysnative Forums

KillDisk is DOS-based. You won't be using any of the KillDisk utilities as this is simply a test to see if KillDisk successfully boots.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2


----------

